# Where do the pedigree names come from?



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wondering how people choose their puppies pedigree name. I think that I read somewhere the name of the kennel is in the name, but the rest is just random.

My Mums Leonberger has Jelly Roll his is name as his mum has All That Jazz in her name and all the pups were given names to do with Jazz singers.

Do you pick a theme before they are born or wait to see what they look like?


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

It has been years since we had our ped collies so I cannot remember! I was young then hehe
My OH's cavvy has BorderRose from the breeder and they picked Sweetpea for the rest.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I got to chose puppies KC name. It will be the breeder's kennel name then 'I'm Your Guy'. I think it sounds kind of cheeky but cute at the same time  Took me ages to come up with it though. When I was looking through a programme at the different names I was wondering how people can come up with some of them.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We have the kennel name and then the last litter were all elvis songs as the dad was 'Love me tender' but have used racehorse names, perfumes we normally use the first letter of the stud dogs name and then just look in the paper at the racing pages or on here in baby names books etc


----------



## nhamblin84 (May 5, 2009)

we chose max and daisy...but on their papers there names are....

Cindara Running Water (Max)
Hilbless Wild Rose (Daisy)

...i would love to know where they came from?


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Otto is "Gasswater Derby Peak Racer". Gasswater is the kennel name and "Derby Peak Racer" is because he was comming to live with me here in Derbyshire's Peak District.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to hi-jack thread but can I change the pedigree name?? The breeder has given him the name Sad Sammy but I would like to change it.

x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ours all have different names.

Owen is Barnesmore Yesterday- Barnesmore is the breeders kennel name and the litter were named after beatles songs.
Tegan is Barnesmore Gypsy Rose at Oakmoorehill not sure of the reasoning there
Bandit is Barnesmore El Bandito a lot of their dogs have names with an association to the wild west.
Freyja is Barnesmore Killer Queen at Oakmoorehill named after the Queen song
Holly is Barnesmore Christmas Gift to Oakmoorehill I don'tthink that one needs an explanation
Angel is Oakmoorehill Spirit of life OH named her that don't know were he got that from
Amber is Oakmoorehill Sahara Dream she is the colour of the sand in the sahara desert and it is our dream that she will do well at the shows
Simba is Oakmoorehill Golden Boy because his colour is a golden fawn as is Amber.
Archie is Highisland The Archer as he was born at the end on november and is a sagurterius
Jasper is Moonlight Sonata

William is Barnesmore Billy the Kid again the wild west theme
Button is Bodell Button at Oakmoorehill that was her racing name

Zoe is Casachared Chloe O Galway at Oakmoorehill. Chloe was her mothers name and all her breeders pups had a place in Ireland as part of their name.

People that have booked pups of me before they are born or when they are very young have the chance to pick their own KC names.


----------



## Deerhounder (Jul 5, 2009)

When I was still breeding Pugs I chose the pups names using the first initial of the sire's name. The names themselves mostly came from a great little book called A Dictionary of Faeries by K.M. Briggs. I tried to pick names that could be used as pet names as well.

Mary (Jungho Black Maat) my first Pug was sired by a dog called ? (can't remember) Black Pharoah so all the pups in that litter had Egyptian names. Mary was mated to Ch. Gailyn Bentley so the pup I kept was Mayomere Black Brigit. Brigit's daughter who stayed was Mayomere Black Roane as her father was Ch. Pughill Rory.

My current Pug Arwen was Roane's daughter. She was from the last litter I bred 16 years ago. Her father was Ch. Pandemonium at Poosbury so the male pups were given "P" names. As her father's pet name was Andy, I gave Arwen an "A" name. So she is Ch. Mayomere Arwen Evenstar.

My first Deerhound was a middle aged rescue and we chose to call him Herne. A good name for a Deerhound. With our later Deeries the breeder let us choose the names so we followed through on the legendary character thing. Glassonby Weyland, Glassonby Merlyn etc.

I love choosing names. I've noticed so many lovely dog names on this forum. Obviously other people put as much thought into names as I do.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I didnt choose my Golden retrievers name but hers is Angelic Moonmaiden

I chose one of my cocker pups name

Brooke is Whispering sweet Brooke - The whispering is taken from our late Springer who was called Whisper
and they called Stream sweet Stream

My nans springer is Rhubarb Crumble lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I have my kennel name first then mostly Singers Hit Songs LOL


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you have to check that there isn't another dog with the same name apart from the kennel name?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kayz said:


> Do you have to check that there isn't another dog with the same name apart from the kennel name?


You can check on the kennel club website to make sure that name for that breed is not being used


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my affix is tanouki 

Noushka is Tanouki Tshenka ......i chose Tshenka cos its the name of a husky from the past.

Shadow is Tanouki Prairie Wolf......Prairie wolf is another name for the Coyote & she reminded me of one.

Indi is Tanouki Black Magic....her dad 'the Sorcerer'...so it seemed fitting.

Nanook is Tanouki Tyger...after another husky from the past.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have just registered two of mine on the working register..Monty is a cross bred and looks like a mini beardie is Merlins magical mop and the chi is Merlins Mighty Midget I used Merlins because the flyball team i run with is Merlins Magicians


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

My older Rottie we lost was called Jagerhoff Boogy Woogy.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The last litter of labs we had were all herbs and spices as mums kennel name is "Nutmeg". Current litter are going to be named on a Michael Jackson theme as they were born just a few days after he died so we thought it would be fitting!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick is Woodami Prince Henrick (chosen by the breeder)
Chance was Sovereign of Aarillia (chosen by the breeder)
Bodger was Bodgeria Brindle Bobbletops Bow (chosen by a 10 year old me:blushing

I can see why the breeders don't get 10 year olds to choose the names.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Henrick is Woodami Prince Henrick (chosen by the breeder)
> Chance was Sovereign of Aarillia (chosen by the breeder)
> Bodger was Bodgeria Brindle Bobbletops Bow (chosen by a 10 year old me:blushing
> 
> I can see why the breeders don't get 10 year olds to choose the names.


I love Bodger's KC name, genius! Did it ever get called out in public?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bex190 said:


> I love Bodger's KC name, genius! Did it ever get called out in public?


Only till I got old enough to realise that the people who were staring weren't doing it cos they were jelous of my dogs clever name.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> my affix is tanouki
> 
> Noushka is Tanouki Tshenka ......i chose Tshenka cos its the name of a husky from the past.
> 
> ...


I love Nanook's name.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i never had a say in mine and i aint happy with it either.

bowshella solitude.:cursing::cursing:

makes him seem like billy no mates.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amber's pedigree name was decided by the breeder Triskele's Orageaux,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kayz said:


> I love Nanook's name.


Thankyou we never actually named him that tho when he was a puppy with us we called him Timber, the lady who has him often shortens it from Nanook to Nook


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

DevilDogz and I sometimes sit up at night thinking em up!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

*


DoubleTrouble said:



DevilDogz and I sometimes sit up at night thinking em up!!
lol
DT

Click to expand...


ha ha ha..its hard isnt it..they have to have smart names! something that will last them forever not something stupied! 

Anyway i thought we had some right crackers in our list! :001_tt2:

We have a right mix of different ones.some we have choosen some we havent. I have far to many to put up remember even ha ha 
So i will do a few okies!

We have:
Nisyros mid night cow boy! That was choosen by his breeder..

Nisyros wild and wacky with kojiki! we choose this and his pet name is (Mika) its linked to the singer Mika  I didnt choose it mum did ha ha 

Then the girl from the litter we have thats staying is:
Kojiki erban star and her pet name is star!

We also have: 
zerachiel tango in the night..her pet name is Taro

Kelembra divinely decadent for kojiki..her pet name is Diva

Prajna talk the talk with kojiki...her pet name is prada!

Right mix we have ay..ha ha ha...and mum knows all them and all the others off by heart ut:*


----------

